# Attention Washington,Oregon, and California! Looking for Shetland Ponies by "CS Chocolate Chip"



## cowgyrlcop (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

A Little over a year ago we rescued a Shetland Pony Stallion named "CS Chocolate Chip".

He was bred and raised in Washington State. A Lot of his foals from 2004, 2005, and 2006 carry the Eagle Ridge title in their name.

I am trying to find any information on this pony and his foals. 

If you have a foal of his and would be willing to post a photo of him/her I would so very much appreciate it!

Here are current photos of Chip!

Thank you everyone!

Some of the foals are named:

Eagle Ridge Flash

Eagle Ridge Glamour N Glitz

Eagle Ridge Elizabethen Rose

Eagle Ridge Private Ryan

Eagle Ridge Scotland Forever

Eagle Ridge Flights of Whimsey

Eagle Ridge Percy

JPM Pretty Boy Floyd


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 28, 2013)

Have you found any yet?

Maybe you can post on Craigs List in the states that you've mentioned? Also, maybe do an ad in Dream Horse or some of the others which may be no charge.

How did you find your guy? I think you may have posted that some time ago, but I couldn't find it when I was looking...

I found some pics of a CS pony thru Dream Horse (I think, can't remember now). He is the sire of a foal that a mare I purchased produced. Though I don't have pics of the foal (!!), I now have pics of the stallion. I like that... Interesting how different breeding programs used similar lines to do "different" things!


----------



## cowgyrlcop (Aug 18, 2013)

I have managed to find a few but still looking!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 18, 2013)




----------

